# [SOLVED] Adobe Acrobat 8 Professional Runtime Error



## MicroRaptor (Mar 12, 2011)

Dear All,

A client of mine is receiving a Runtime Error! whenever he opens up Adobe Acrobat Professional 8. It is pointing to "Program: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 8.0\Acrobat\Acrobat.exe". Then it says "This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Please contact the applications' support team for more information".

This error message started occurring after Windows 7 Enterprise was rolled out across the site, but so far only one person has reported this error message.

Adobe Reader X was also installed and have just uninstalled just in case of any conflicts..... Adobe Acrobat was uninstalled, then reinstalled..... I have even deleted files and registry entries pertaining to Adobe Acrobat.

Is there anything else you may suggest? Or are there any known issues that you may be aware of?

All the best,

Adam


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Adobe Acrobat 8 Professional Runtime Error*

Hi Adam and welcome to TSF,

A runtime error is caused by a hardware or software compatibility fault. A piece of hardware installed may not be compatible with Adobe Reader or another software/process that's being used can not work together with Adobe Reader.

I would advise you to check the clients eventlog (eventvwr.msc) to check if there is a specific runtime faultcode, which would help us pin-point the issue. If you don't know how to check the log, please attach it to your next post for us to look at.

Other than that, I would start Windows up with no services (other than windows core services of course) started, and see if the problems persist. You would then know for sure that It's another software process that has caused the fault.

Booting into safemode (Holding F8 during startup) might also be of help, but I'd personally use the method above over this one, as it's too general.

Hope that helps you in the right direction of solving this issue.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Adobe Acrobat 8 Professional Runtime Error*

Adobe's recommended solution: C++ Runtime error after launching Acrobat or Adobe Reader 8 on Windows


----------



## MicroRaptor (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Adobe Acrobat 8 Professional Runtime Error*

Please ignore last message. I have now managed to resolve. Just for future reference, if anyone else receives the same issue, just disable the updater.api plugin.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Adobe Acrobat 8 Professional Runtime Error*

That's the same advice given in the "Additional info" in my post #3. It's probably better to just follow the "Solution" since you'll retain the original if Adobe comes up with a fix.


----------

